# Any thoughts on Polyphia?



## thatguyupthere (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm absolutely obsessed with Polyphia. personaly they have changed how I approach musicality and technicality in my playing. ive never listened to a band who had SUCH a big impact on my life, except for intervals, but this was the next big thing, I would go as far to say it moved me spiritualy. that's how much. and the fact that Aaron marshall is featured in one of their songs? that's incredible because theyre so young ( older than me by a few for sure ) and they have started a_ whole new league_ for young guitar players like myself, seriously. its made me want to further my theory knowledge and playing abilities to the edge of the solar system. they are so technical with their playing, and yeah they may play fast, but they don't play fast all the time and when they do they do it with soul. their creativity is through the roof!! I  at their feet until the day I'm good enough to run with them on a tour. the day will come! but not soon enough.

anyways, that's just my thoughts. I want to know what your thoughts on this phenomenal group of musicians are. has anybody been moved like me by them?


----------



## ncfiala (Nov 22, 2013)

Pretty good playing for an all-chick band, but the music does nothing for me personally. Way too processed sounding. No agression. No rawness. Not metal.


----------



## Necris (Nov 22, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> is anybody here as big of a little fanboy as me?? has anybody been moved like me by them?


I certainly hope not.

I'll be happy when shit like this falls out of favor.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 22, 2013)

^They're good players but musically it sounds like run of the mill djent stuff to me.


----------



## mike0 (Nov 22, 2013)

i wouldn't go as far as to say that's not necessarily metal.. 

personally it's not my thing. i agree with ncfiala's points about the music. i can appreciate the talent they have though, and how young they are for making the music they play is awesome, but it's not something that i would listen to on my own time. instrumental stuff doesn't really do much for me unless is has a lot of substance, and sounds full and big. of course these are subject to opinion, but that just happens to be mine. i can really understand being in a position where i would be younger than them and really looking up to them for what they've accomplished at their age, which was pretty much protest the hero for me throughout high school, and that's a great thing to have.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 22, 2013)

I enjoy a few of their songs, they're great players and it's cool that they're inspiring some interest in music past just breakdowns most djent like music. It's shred, I'm not going to praise it as some next level music since I've heard it done before. But I like what they're doing and we'll see them progress quite a bit I think, they're young so of course they're going to take influence from modern day bands. 

They're not going to be listening to the same music we had growing up that's for sure 

There was a discussion on them before, should be noted that this record was recorded with a POD, and Superior Drummer it seems. Their full length is being done with better sounding gear, so for what it is, it's at least decent.


----------



## CTID (Nov 22, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> Pretty good playing for an all-chick band, but the music does nothing for me personally. Way too processed sounding. No agression. No rawness. Not metal.



So it has to be aggressive and metal for you to enjoy it?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 22, 2013)

Great players, but the music is lackluster at best. Very stale and uninspiring. Plus the drummer needs a god damn haircut.


----------



## gunch (Nov 22, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Great players, but the music is lackluster at best. Very stale and uninspiring. Plus the drummer needs a god damn haircut.



The whole band needs a haircut 

That said they're alright


----------



## ncfiala (Nov 22, 2013)

CTID said:


> So it has to be aggressive and metal for you to enjoy it?


 
No, not really. I enjoy other stuff too. Right now I'm listening to the new Exivious. But bands like this seem to me like they're trying hard to be metal, but they're just not. Like Yoda said, 

Try not. Do metal... or do not metal. There is no try in metal.

Amazing players though. Especially for their age. I'll never be even a fraction as good as any of these chicks.


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 22, 2013)

While I do enjoy a good bit of the music they make, I agree it does sound to processed for my tastes . Its hard for me to explain what that means so maybe someone else can elaborate better.


----------



## vilk (Nov 22, 2013)

This is how I feel about Save Us From The Archon, a much better more interesting technical instrumental progressive metal band formed by a bunch of people who are probably not older than I am (despite that one dude looks to be balding).



I wish they would make a super pro production video like these rich kiddies in Polyphia.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Nov 22, 2013)

Music to me is not a matter of technical skill at all, it is about the emotions it delivers. This band says nothing to me in that regard, but it's very hard for musicians that young to have that "feel" I'm looking for, it comes with time and experience.
I think we can all agree that, for their age, they are at an amazing starting point to be able to create great music in the future, but right now they sound too academic to me, if that makes any sense.


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 22, 2013)

I like their music, but I'll like it more when they've matured into seasoned composers. I do wish I had stuff like them around when I was a teenager. It's awesome that they've inspired you because they're a good band to be inspiring young people. 

With that said, I had to take them off my newsfeed on fb because of the nonstop fruity and annoying posts.

As for the hair cut stuff, yeah they do look hilarious, but some of you are forgetting what the teen years were like. They're super young kids having fun, making music, and I'm sure they bag some fine ass chicks with their style. There's worse overly fashionable bands out there. Wayyy worse. They're gonna grow up one day and drop the swag stuff.

*shrugs* Improve compositions to incorporate better flow and these kids will be massive. I really hope they don't get a singer though. Same with Intervals. I truly believe that will be the demise of both those bands.


----------



## Addison90 (Nov 22, 2013)

Not too keen on their music, but they have great chops and vibrato for their age



Well at least they don't just play fast scales and sequences unlike most exercise-oriented tech-metal shredders


----------



## HellGamer666 (Nov 22, 2013)

They're super-talented and I really like their music. Unfortunately, it's not much of a revelation when a lot of technical players are leaning more towards the feelingsy groove-shred that Polyphia seems to love. I'd like to see them in ten years when they're doing things differently. Amazing skill levels for such young players, as well.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Incredibly derivative, uninspired, djent-fad followers. It's melodic, it's metal, but it's just so unoriginal and stale.

edit: just gave em another listen-to, and they're really less djent, but still stale and boring. They are technically very good guitar players however, I will give them that.

As an instrumental band, it is imperative that you make memorable songs/melodies. The songwriting is the most important part and these guys just sound like a mishmash of melodic riffs and guitar solos with no coherent or meaningful flow.


----------



## source field (Nov 23, 2013)

Like it or not, they're still better at guitar than all of us commenting here, probably in every aspect


----------



## gunch (Nov 23, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> This is how I feel about Save Us From The Archon, a much better more interesting technical instrumental progressive metal band formed by a bunch of people who are probably not older than I am (despite that one dude looks to be balding).
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would make a super pro production video like these rich kiddies in Polyphia.




I'm more excited by the fact that guy is playing that sort of stuff with a thinline tele


----------



## Dan (Nov 23, 2013)

source field said:


> Like it or not, they're still better at guitar than all of us commenting here, probably in every aspect



Depends on your outlook, maybe when it comes to writing sterile tech metal. I'd like to see them whip out some jaz fusion chords 

Great chops, talented group of kids, BUT and this is the major but for me, everything seems just too overproduced and so forced. I get no feeling from it at all, even the drummer doesn't seem like he's getting anything from it when he is playing it.

The thing that makes me like musicians is that both they and you can really get into a song and show some emotion. None of this (whilst still very technically good) gives me that feeling at all. It's been polished so much it's kind of along the lines of a computer generated track for me.

I hope they do well, as i do most talented musicians, but i'd like to see them step out of the whole quantized djent production and over tech metal writing and see them write something that makes me want to nod my head.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 23, 2013)

*mod edit: in the future when you want to reply to more than one post click the " button under each post you want to reply to then click the New Reply button at the bottom of the screen... that will let you do a single post in response to all of them instead of making a bunch of separate posts*



ncfiala said:


> Pretty good playing for an all-chick band, but the music does nothing for me personally. Way too processed sounding. No agression. No rawness. Not metal.


 
who gives a shit what they look like dude.... they don't have to be pissed off to write metal or use panic chords or other aggressive sounding chords. its happy metal man. if it dosent do anything for you....fine



Necris said:


> I certainly hope not.
> 
> I'll be happy when shit like this falls out of favor.


 
wow when I go back and read that, that came out very wrong and it sounds pretty gay.. im kinda mad I said I was a little fanboy  but anyway, just don't listen to it man. if you don't like it pretend its not even there. that's your opinion and certainly a lot of other peoples opinions.



Jonathan20022 said:


> I enjoy a few of their songs, they're great players and it's cool that they're inspiring some interest in music past just breakdowns most djent like music. It's shred, I'm not going to praise it as some next level music since I've heard it done before. But I like what they're doing and we'll see them progress quite a bit I think, they're young so of course they're going to take influence from modern day bands.
> 
> They're not going to be listening to the same music we had growing up that's for sure
> 
> There was a discussion on them before, should be noted that this record was recorded with a POD, and Superior Drummer it seems. Their full length is being done with better sounding gear, so for what it is, it's at least decent.


they said on an interview they take influence from people like steve vai and paul gilbert, etc. just all good virtuoso shredders....and theyre obviously rich. they can afford 4000 dollar guitars ( not featured in their videos ) and axe-fx II



WhiteWalls said:


> Music to me is not a matter of technical skill at all, it is about the emotions it delivers. This band says nothing to me in that regard, but it's very hard for musicians that young to have that "feel" I'm looking for, it comes with time and experience.
> I think we can all agree that, for their age, they are at an amazing starting point to be able to create great music in the future, but right now they sound too academic to me, if that makes any sense.


 to me, it hits me right in the emotional G spot. a lot of people obviously don't like the band...of course everybody that's commented on here is a lot older than me too so they wont have the same musical interests. but to me, they are delivering a strong emotional impact in every phrase.



straightshreddd said:


> I like their music, but I'll like it more when they've matured into seasoned composers. I do wish I had stuff like them around when I was a teenager. It's awesome that they've inspired you because they're a good band to be inspiring young people.
> 
> With that said, I had to take them off my newsfeed on fb because of the nonstop fruity and annoying posts.
> 
> ...


 
too late.. intervals new album will feature vocals! not sure if on every track or not but.. and yeah I agree on the swag yolo shit. it sounds dumb. but ijust pay attention to their music



Dan said:


> Depends on your outlook, maybe when it comes to writing sterile tech metal. I'd like to see them whip out some jaz fusion chords
> 
> Great chops, talented group of kids, BUT and this is the major but for me, everything seems just too overproduced and so forced. I get no feeling from it at all, even the drummer doesn't seem like he's getting anything from it when he is playing it.
> 
> ...


 
you would like Plini if you don't already... great "nu-jazz guitarist" is what my guitar teacher told me. but you can tell he takes a lot of influence from Guthrie govan


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Nov 23, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> This is how I feel about Save Us From The Archon, a much better more interesting technical instrumental progressive metal band formed by a bunch of people who are probably not older than I am (despite that one dude looks to be balding).
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would make a super pro production video like these rich kiddies in Polyphia.




I prefer the production of their EPs to the one of Polyphia, it just feels much more organic, as if a human was behind the guitar. They really should be more popular, they are like a heavier, more core oriented CHON.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dude, consolidate all the posts into a single one, for the sake of not getting banned if anything.

And just because you have nice gear doesn't mean you're rich, people forget that if you're responsible with your finances and don't spend on frugal non-necessities you'll have the funds to get what you want. The Axe FX 2 is barely over 2k new now, even more affordable used, and none of the guitars I've seen cost over 2k anyways. 

+1 to everyone who brought up Saving the Archon, they're ....ing incredible.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 23, 2013)

I heard these guys when their vids kept popping up with Chon vids on youtube. At least Chon have a bit of flair and creativity in their music.

I've got a word to sum these guys up - djeneric.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 23, 2013)

well I had no idea how to put more than one quote into a reply. I've only been a member for a month so I didn't know I could do that


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, but when I play I'm more focused on making it sound good than to look like I just had an orgasm while doing 3 semitone bends. I doubt they'd play this kind of music if that's not what they're into. You rarely see people groove the .... out and stuff in play-through videos anyways. If they just stand around like that at live shows, then it's a different matter.



baron samedi said:


> I wish they would make a super pro production video like these rich kiddies in Polyphia.


An entry level DSLR costs like half as much as a mid-range guitar. You don't need to shell out a lot of money to make decent-to-good looking videos.


----------



## pacodevai (Nov 23, 2013)

As everyone says here, they are solid players and I would love to hear them with a few more years of playing together under their belt. Personally, I would rather metal like this be popular amongst the young crowd today rather than Asking Alexandria, The Devil Wears Prada, and other popular metalcore stuff. Talk about overproduced, cookie cutter, formulaic music. Definitely more Vai/Gilbert influenced music please.


----------



## kamello (Nov 23, 2013)

gosh, people just love to complain , @Pacodevai and @Zalbu summed it up pretty well though. Why the hell would you keep practicing and trying to get better (Specially at that age) if you don't really love it?, the music is not my cup of tea, but atleast they are getting somewhere with their music while having lots of talent


also, is curious to see how the guys here call em djeneric, I didn't heard any
0-00-0-0-0-0-0000-0-0-00-00 chugg chugg thal djuntz, just shreddy-metalcorish wank


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 23, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> ive never listened to a band who had SUCH a big impact on my life, except for intervals, but this was the next big thing, I would go as far to say it moved me spiritualy.



lol

If this band changed your life... Reconsider it. Are you like, 10?


----------



## abandonist (Nov 23, 2013)

This music is bad.


----------



## Addison90 (Nov 23, 2013)

source field said:


> Like it or not, they're still better at guitar than any metal/shred players commenting here, probably in every aspect



fixed


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, I'm really surprised how negatively some of you are responding. I mean, I could understand "Meh, I don't like it, but whatevs.", but jesus christ, dudes. There's some very present anger in some posts here. 

It seems that any time a new band comes out and has insane chops or have a very promising musical future ahead of them, they get ripped to absolute shreds here. Blows my mind, real talk. 

No band is ever gonna be perfect and meet all of everyone's needs. Doesn't mean we have to go out of our way to criticize them, personally, and then try to change the minds of their fans. Come on, dudes. Don't be so immature. 

OP, do your thing, broseph. Polyphia may not be held in high regard to some people, but that definitely doesn't mean they suck. Clearly, they don't. And if you dig them and they're inspiring you to become a better player, then good shit, man. 

If I had a teenage kid, I'd rather him listen to Polyphia than TONS of other popular metal bands out there.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 23, 2013)

It's like metal, but not...

No bueno.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 23, 2013)

kamello said:


> gosh, people just love to complain , @Pacodevai and @Zalbu summed it up pretty well though. Why the hell would you keep practicing and trying to get better (Specially at that age) if you don't really love it?, the music is not my cup of tea, but atleast they are getting somewhere with their music while having lots of talent
> 
> 
> also, is curious to see how the guys here call em djeneric, I didn't heard any
> 0-00-0-0-0-0-0000-0-0-00-00 chugg chugg thal djuntz, just shreddy-metalcorish wank



I think they're talented, and this isn't a jab at you at all haha. But I just thought it was funny since this is the first track on their EP  literally 0-000-0-0-000-0-00-0-000-00--00-0-000-000 save for a few riffs near the end but yeah


----------



## Dan (Nov 24, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised how negatively some of you are responding.
> 
> It seems that any time a new band comes out and has insane chops or have a very promising musical future ahead of them, they get ripped to absolute shreds here. Blows my mind, real talk.
> .


----------



## Rylynn (Nov 24, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised how negatively some of you are responding. I mean, I could understand "Meh, I don't like it, but whatevs.", but jesus christ, dudes. There's some very present anger in some posts here.
> 
> It seems that any time a new band comes out and has insane chops or have a very promising musical future ahead of them, they get ripped to absolute shreds here


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 24, 2013)

Flashy and appealing on a level, but it lacks replay value unless it's absolutely your type of music. I might as well say that I'm nowhere near their level skill wise, considering I didn't give them a 5 star review.  Nothing wrong with the band, there will always be people that will dislike your music.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 24, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> If this band changed your life... Reconsider it. Are you like, 10?


This made me laugh. 

However, I agree with the people who are saying it's the lesser of two evils when compared to stuff like Asking Alexandria and the likes. These kids can play and they are young as fvck... just about over 10 as it seems, haha. Maybe they will mature into something unique at some point. Maybe not.


----------



## kamello (Nov 24, 2013)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I think they're talented, and this isn't a jab at you at all haha. But I just thought it was funny since this is the first track on their EP  literally 0-000-0-0-000-0-00-0-000-00--00-0-000-000 save for a few riffs near the end but yeah




damn! I didn't listened to that track


----------



## Malkav (Nov 24, 2013)

Thread on Nickelback - Tons of supportive chilled responses showing maturity and understanding of personal preferences.

Thread on young upcoming band that is obviously filled with some very talented individuals in a style that is massively prominent on this forum - Horrific amounts of hate, negativity and even directed condescention towards other people's tastes.

Only on SS.org 

IMO they're pretty cool, it's not like they're pushing the boundaries of the very fabric of music, but there are some cool ideas. The ending solos of Impassion are ridiculously good, their phrasing, vibrato and technic just absolutely shines there and I honestly think those solos are pretty damn memorable and well composed.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 24, 2013)

Been following these guys for a good while, and I see where everyone's dislike, etc. are coming from, but I still dig the hell out of their stuff  

To each his own, though. I like it and am excited to hear more from them


----------



## Cynic (Nov 24, 2013)

itt: jealousy


----------



## Chuck (Nov 24, 2013)

Cynic said:


> itt: jealousy



While that statement is not unfounded, it is incomplete.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 24, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Thread on Nickelback - Tons of supportive chilled responses showing maturity and understanding of personal preferences.
> 
> Thread on young upcoming band that is obviously filled with some very talented individuals in a style that is massively prominent on this forum - Horrific amounts of hate, negativity and even directed condescention towards other people's tastes.
> 
> ...



I agree with you for the most part, but their stuff is so unmemorable to me.


----------



## Doug N (Nov 24, 2013)

The title of the thread is "Any thoughts on Polyphia?" so I think both positive and negative responses should be expected.


----------



## Malkav (Nov 25, 2013)

Chuck said:


> I agree with you for the most part, but their stuff is so unmemorable to me.



That's chilled though, at least you're not spewing for vitriol and hate in your post 



Doug N said:


> The title of the thread is "Any thoughts on Polyphia?" so I think both positive and negative responses should be expected.



It's not that negative comments shouldn't be expected to me, it's just that the negative comments are so strongly worded, it's like these guys personally went to someone's grandma's retirement home and pissed in her respirator or something.


----------



## source field (Nov 25, 2013)

They use a lot of cool Brett Garsed & Guthrie Govan-esque licks, which i like

The only downside for me (aside from their image/haircut) is the chord progression, it sounds generic and predictable (compared to other youngsters in instrumental guitar-based prog music like Plini, Jakub Zytecki or CHON)


----------



## outlawzeng (Nov 25, 2013)

I dig this band for what it is. It may be overproduced and very sterile sounding when it comes to the tone and stuff, but that's why I listen to this genre of music.


----------



## Necris (Nov 25, 2013)

outlawzeng said:


> It may be overproduced and very sterile sounding when it comes to the tone and stuff, *but that's why I listen to this genre of music*.


----------



## progman (Nov 25, 2013)

For those of you who like this band, I dig them too. Some peoples negative points are valid. Considering how young they are, I think their music is worthy of praise. I think it is cool when young guys are serious about playing, not just "being in a band." Its is kinda funny that people are calling this "sterile" or "generic" considering how many people like bands on this site that I would considered insanely generic, some of which have megathreads.


----------



## Doug N (Nov 25, 2013)

Malkav said:


> It's not that negative comments shouldn't be expected to me, it's just that the negative comments are so strongly worded, it's like these guys personally went to someone's grandma's retirement home and pissed in her respirator or something.



I think that's probably in response to the strongly worded (to put it mildly) positive comments the OP had.


----------



## Jlang (Nov 25, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Thread on Nickelback - Tons of supportive chilled responses showing maturity and understanding of personal preferences.
> 
> Thread on young upcoming band that is obviously filled with some very talented individuals in a style that is massively prominent on this forum - Horrific amounts of hate, negativity and even directed condescention towards other people's tastes.
> 
> ...


This times 10.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 25, 2013)

I took a listen and watched the video. First of all, these guys are clearly about image just as much if not more so than the music, so I will comment on the visual first. Visually I don't like watching guys wear hats with tufts of hair poking out underneath on their forehead, or watching a guy with a hat that looks like its about to fall off. These teens need to get over the image thing, I assume they will with time. Their image comes across as contrived. Now, about the music, its adolescent in style and a little boring musically. Technically they can move their fingers and play well, but it sounds like they are basically just reshaping the many cover songs they learned. Id like to hear something original, not a groundbreaking new style, just something with flavor and taste. Maybe it takes some experience in life to shape your music and put a little magic in to it. For now it just sounds a little generic. They could work on creating a more unpredictable approach to their songwriting. I think that would be a good start. Overall he's a good guitar player and is only gonna get better. When that happens he could be a mind blowing player. The drums need some more excitement to them like maybe the drummer should write his own parts. Just sayin.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 26, 2013)

pacodevai said:


> As everyone says here, they are solid players and I would love to hear them with a few more years of playing together under their belt. Personally, I would rather metal like this be popular amongst the young crowd today rather than Asking Alexandria, The Devil Wears Prada, and other popular metalcore stuff. Talk about overproduced, cookie cutter, formulaic music. Definitely more Vai/Gilbert influenced music please.



in one of their ( only ) interviews, they said they are inspired by Paul gilbert and various other virtuoso shredders


----------



## hk_golgatha (Nov 26, 2013)

They're big on Periphery and Guthrie, too. I once talked to Scott about Guthrie after a show we played together and you can definitely hear it. One of his licks on their new EP is almost direct from Fives.

My opinions on them? Great musicians and great dudes, but they've started to bore me. Too predictable and I can only handle a few minutes of shred before I'm bored.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 26, 2013)

ok my first comment was an exaggeration on how much I like the band. i know a lot of people will not finish reading my wall of text, but please bear with me and hear me out! I was not saying that on actual charts that they are pushing the boundaries of music or are going to win Grammy's, or anything of the like. I listen to tons of other artists that are in the same area as polyphia. but I think they give it their own twist and for younger guitar players like myself, give us another step on the ladder to climb. they will NO DOUBT be touring with animals as leaders one day. remember, this is all about personal preference here, and I was expecting some heat. but if you don't like the band, just say "not my thing", or state that you wouldn't listen to them. you don't have to say that their music sucks because of their hair, or that you would rather see them fall through like somebody said earlier. some of you guys act like if you saw them, you'd murder them basically for doing what they enjoy.

seriously? who gives a shooting shit what they look like ( lots of people obviously ). its what they're doing with their instruments that matters. the music they write is a product of the time and work they put into it. that's what REALLY inspires me about them. to have a better work ethic and write good music ( obviously controversial ) and to be able to do something with my guitar playing. that's really what my OP was about. I get that some people are strongly opinionated about this subject and I was expecting a lot of negative comments. and I'm sorry some of you are SO bothered by the way they write their music or how "djeneric" they are. but the bright side is, once you finish bashing them you can go on and listen to the music YOU like and you don't have to listen to polyphia ever again in your whole entire life... EVER , WOW. I understand that some people despise them and that's fine because everybody has rights and reasons to their opinions. but holy shit, some people really act like im not allowed to be inspired by music that_* I*_ like. 


DarkWolfXV said:


> lol
> 
> If this band changed your life... Reconsider it. Are you like, 10?



ill be 17 y/o in 3 months, but that's beside the point man, who cares if I was like 6?. it was an _over exaggeration._ _and,_ there is nothing wrong with music having such a huge impact on ones life. they did not change every aspect of me, my personality, or how I live my day to day life. but what they did is open my mind to a greater well of musicality. before I discovered polyphia I only listened to bands like rings of Saturn, within the ruins, aristeia, entities, etc... with an exception of intervals as the only instrumental band ( and they changed the way I looked at music too ). but after I listened to polyphia, I was discovering artists like plini, sithu aye, chon, Guthrie govan, angel Vivaldi, and other bands along those lines. but of course I still listen to the previously said bands. before I discovered polyphia, I was lazy with my guitar playing and didn't write so much. and after hearing them and seeing how young they are, I picked up my guitar and started writing music and shredding like I knew what I was doing because I knew i could do that too! looking at what they've achieved and what I have achieved, i knew right away that's the motivation i needed to get on my feet and be proactive about bettering my skills, because I am literally SO CLOSE to attaining the skill level i want or atleast getting there. im already playing really good for only 5 years of playing and am already 3 songs deep into an EP. I strongly believe I can be on their level within two or three years ( maybe a LITTLE more than that ) im a very fast learner and have no doubt I will be on their level in that amount of time. they changed the amount of work ethic I put towards my music career goals and guitar playing. 

they changed they way I combine technical skills like they have, with the flow and freedom of Guthrie or plini's style, and added new creative flavors and awesome bands to my library. so seeing how music is the driving force in my life, yes, its a safe bet to say they HAVE CHANGED MY LIFE.

I have NO SHAME in a band changing my whole aspect of what music is and how that relates to my life. and I think if you haven't really been inspired by any band like I have, well, I don't really know what to say other than that really suck. maybe you'll find that ONE band one day and have inspiration hit you in the gut like a brick. don't tell me to reconsider MY LIFE. sorry you haven't ever been put into awe by discovering some awesome band

so that's it guys, if youre going to post negative comments go ahead, but lets keep this about the music and not their F*cking hair, also what you think about the band NOT what you think about my opinion.

NOW


----------



## CTID (Nov 26, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Thread on young upcoming band that is obviously filled with some very talented individuals in a style that is massively prominent on this forum - Horrific amounts of hate, negativity and even directed condescention towards other people's tastes.



People, whether they'll admit it or not, don't like when people who are younger than them are better at something than they are.


----------



## rapterr15 (Nov 27, 2013)

To the OP, .... the haters, dude. I'm not crazy on the band's image, but I enjoy the band's music (though it's certainly not my favorite). It's cool that the band has inspired you as much as they have. I'm sure we all have our inspirations. Who cares if it's Cannibal Corpse or Steve Vai? For me it's Marco Sfogli. When I first heard the song "Still Hurts", I knew that that was the guitar player I wanted to be. Other people, though, might find instrumental music boring and full of wankery. I don't care, I play the music I want to play because it brings me joy.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 27, 2013)

progman said:


> For those of you who like this band, I dig them too. Some peoples negative points are valid. Considering how young they are, I think their music is worthy of praise. I think it is cool when young guys are serious about playing, not just "being in a band." Its is kinda funny that people are calling this "sterile" or "generic" considering how many people like bands on this site that I would considered insanely generic, some of which have megathreads.


I totally see why people dislike them, and that's fine. everybody has their own tastes. but I still f*cking love'em. I think people mean sterile as in the tone. hell, if I wrote this I would've given the tone some more bass to add a thicker quality to it cause its like all treble. and generic? no. generic is like asking Alexandria and black veil brides.. mainstream bands. I think people classify them as generic because everybody is getting into the same "Djent" tone nowadays, and the band is definatly following that trend. but a good, groovy "breakdown" pattern is always good now and again in my book 



Doug N said:


> I think that's probably in response to the strongly worded (to put it mildly) positive comments the OP had.


yeah some things I wrote were definatly were over exaggerations on how I felt like when I said im obsessed with them or they moved me spiritually... theyre not the only band i listened to. they were for a few days. but that goes for EVERY new band i discover. they definatly made a huge impact on the kind of music i listen to and the way i play. and music is my life so they pretty much changed the musical aspect of my life. i listen to so much more jazz influenced music than i did before. so not everything was an over exaggeration


rapterr15 said:


> When I first heard the song "Still Hurts", I knew that that was the guitar player I wanted to be. Other people, though, might find instrumental music boring and full of wankery. I don't care, I play the music I want to play because it brings me joy.



that's exactly how i felt when i heard polyphia's song "impassion". and then i started listening to plini and sithu aye ( BECAUSE of polyphia ) who also made me feel like i discovered a lake of gold. i listen to an even amount of instrumental and music with vocals. pretty much theyre the reason why i listen to a broader mix of stuff now and that's why they've made such a big impact on me


----------



## mcd (Nov 28, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> I would go as far to say it moved me spiritualy.



dude your totally one of the guys in the band trolling


----------



## Rustee (Nov 28, 2013)

Stop trying so hard to convince us to like a band that you like.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, this is what people would get if Periphery did an album without vocals. Technically very good, and I like the fact there are no vocals on there. This is kind of what I was waiting for with Periphery, since I absolutely don't like their vocals. But yes, musically, they are your standard run off the mill djent band.


----------



## CTID (Nov 28, 2013)

You do realize Periphery released an instrumental version of their first album, right


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 28, 2013)

CTID said:


> You do realize Periphery released an instrumental version of their first album, right



Nope, never knew. But the interests died out a year ago or such anyway  But thanks for the heads up anyway.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 28, 2013)

mcd said:


> dude your totally one of the guys in the band trolling


nope. these guys are based in texas. as you can see... im from Maryland


Rustee said:


> Stop trying so hard to convince us to like a band that you like.



when did I do this?

edit: I wasn't purposely trying to convince people to like them. but I see where youre getting that impression from so I erased that part of my post, I guess I just don't realize how pushy I sound when I post things. all I want to know are peoples opinions on them, be it good or bad. im not convincing anyone to like them


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 28, 2013)

Great guys. Album sounds a little too processed though. i still bought the album though.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Nov 29, 2013)

outlawzeng said:


> I dig this band for what it is. It may be overproduced and very sterile sounding when it comes to the tone and stuff, but that's why I listen to this genre of music.



http://0.tqn.com/h/humor/1/H/m/M/-/-/Wat.jpg


----------



## pestilentdecay (Nov 29, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> edit: I wasn't purposely trying to convince people to like them. but I see where youre getting that impression from so I erased that part of my post, I guess I just don't realize how pushy I sound when I post things. all I want to know are peoples opinions on them, be it good or bad. im not convincing anyone to like them



So why are you trying to defend people's opinions on their image? Even though you said "Lets keep this about the music, not the hair", people can post whatever they want, I don't know why you're trying to control what people post in this thread.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2013)

source field said:


> Like it or not, they're still better at guitar than all of us commenting here, probably in every aspect



Define that... Some of us commenting here never EVER want to play like that... Tell Stanley Jordan they're better than him... 

Nirvana...

Psyopus...

Which is more "talented"? Which is more likely to be remembered?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2013)

EDIT: How in the world...?


----------



## CTID (Nov 29, 2013)

pestilentdecay said:


> So why are you trying to defend people's opinions on their image? Even though you said "Lets keep this about the music, not the hair", people can post whatever they want, I don't know why you're trying to control what people post in this thread.



Because perceptions of another person's appearance are still subject to opinion. I think metalheads that their bands do nothing but trem pick with long hair/corpse paint/fake armor/whatever metalheads do these days look far more stupid and ridiculous than a group of 4 talented teenages looking like...every other teenager in the US.

Because their appearance has literally 0% of anything to do with their music, whatsoever. Jealousy causes people to try to poke fun at anything they can, grasping at straws, really. I'm not saying *YOU MUST ENJOY POLYPHIA OR YOU'RE WRONG*, but the fact that people came onto a topic about a _band on a music forum_ and just bitched about their ....ing hair is just ridiculous. People can say all day and night that they're not jealous of their talent, or that they "don't ever want to play stuff like that", but no new guitarist picks up a guitar and says "Y'know, I think I'll just never try to learn lead stuff ever." Even Kurt Cobain played guitar solos, albeit not very technical ones.


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 11, 2013)

Not a bad band but again much like Reflections, its another act I feel like only exists with this sound, because 'this sound' is trending right now. 14 years ago they would have been a rap-rock act, after that a pop-punk act, then a nu-metal act, after that an indie rock act etc. Their skill set is pretty impressive, sheesh, very impressive. But I feel like they are getting slack because they are walking into a room full of metal guys (folks who listen beyond the latest (s) groove metal band) looking like Justin Bieber & although they are trying to talk up their metal games & try to prove they are metal/prog guys, they only play this because of who is on the cover of guitar world this year, & I think most of us see that.


----------

